# International Fire Code Table 2703.11.1



## nitramnaed (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a small Ferric (chloride) storage building at an existing Water treatment facility.  The design calls out a maximum future storage capacity of 2000 gallons of corrosive chemical.  My code analysis is that they can store a maximum of 975 gallons non-sprinklered or 1950 gallons if its sprinklered.

My client responds with this:

"The way I read this is the limit is 975 gallons of 100% corrosive.  Since the design material is 35% corrosive as a bulk chemical and 65% water.  We can store 2875 gallons of chemical prior to reaching this threshold.  We are storing 1050 gallons of bulk chemical which is 368 gallons of corrosive, now and 735 gallons of 100% ferric chloride in the future.  Both under the 975 gallon max."

By his logic even at maximum capacity we would not need to sprinkler the building.  I don't think that it makes a difference if the chemical is mixed with water, it's still corrosive chemical under the code.

Any thoughts or direction for my response to him?

Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 6, 2014)

When ferric chloride is dissolved in water the solution becomes strongly acidic as a result of hydrolysis.

You do not break down the materials in the liquid or the solid state by a percentage of the material composition. The water in the ferric acid enhances the corrosiveness of the product.

http://www.cameochemicals.noaa.gov/chemical/8680


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2014)

As I suggest on occasion

Have a fire protection engineer that has dealt with something like this,, advise you

More than likely will save money and headaches in long run


----------

